# Blackpowder/Bow Shoot in Willard



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

OK! It's time once again for the 4th of July Blackpowder shoot in Willard. I've had several bowmen/women show up in the past 3 or so years and they compete right along side the rifle shooters, so if you are a bow enthusiast, come on up. Actually the bow shooters have been winning a lot of prizes of late.

Anyway, the shoot consists of several different targets (I decide), begins at 1 p.m. sharp in a gravel pit above town...see the sign on highway 89...I provide some cold water and a porta potty. Cost is a measly $10 p/shooter and I will have some GREAT prizes donated by several local companies.

All proceeds go to the Willard City Volunteer Fire Department.

Last year I had 54 shooters and over 30 people watching the event! This years I expect more shooters and of course more "encouragement" participants. Everyone in attendance will be required to sign a waiver of liability from the land owner, but so what...no big deal.

We are mixing things up again this year, like usual, and will have some great targets to play with. How about a "ball split"? Shoot the edge of an ax and break two clay pigeons, one on each side of the ax! Easy squeezy!

Last year an archer hit the ax head directly and the crowd gave him the kill! Ruined his arrow but he won a very nice prize!

Hope to see you there!

OH! I forgot to mention...Archers need to bring their own backstop! My range is meant for blackpowder rifles/pistols and by the way, I don't care if you bring flintlocks/cap guns or modern day front stuffers, please no scopes however. They all work at my shoot and I also allow you to lay down, sit, use a tripod, the back of a chair, your buddies shoulder, whatever makes you shoot good. I encourage you to wear ear and eye protection, but that is your call. And keep in mind, It's not legal to consume alcohol at a shooting event in Box Elder County, just saying.


----------

